# 19 years old natural body transformation



## Dinor (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm did not makes a big change .

Im working on it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gained a few lbs


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

hi dinor, is that short for dinosaur?

if you were a dinosaur you would be a trex. Fcuking Hench brah


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Sounds like my Italian waiter....dinor is served!


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Dinor (Jun 4, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Gained a few lbs


 I totally agree.

I didn't have a great video transformation.

its for skinny boys , the goal is to wake up the guys that all is possible.



Heavyassweights said:


> hi dinor, is that short for dinosaur?
> 
> if you were a dinosaur you would be a trex. Fcuking Hench brah


 Hahaa thanks man.

its not sounds like dinosaur, its sounds like "dinner" hhh but yeah i want to be a trex brah



UK2USA said:


> Sounds like my Italian waiter....dinor is served!


 Haha liked .



GameofThrones said:


> Nice.


 Thanks.


----------



## Gav182 (Apr 27, 2009)

Big difference !!!! You were sooooo thin before , bet you feel 100 times better now ??


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Congratulations, great work


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great work and you know it!!


----------

